# I think its frozen



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice. i'm surprised it's still in one piece


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Dang I cant imagine being in a place where its that cold


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't imaging being in a place that when it hit's 40 degrees people start breaking out parkas.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I think your right. 
Is that a concrete wall with no insulation behind it?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I can't imaging being in a place that when it hit's 40 degrees people start breaking out parkas.


Haha, I was in San Diego in October visiting family a couple years ago. It got down to about 45*, a real cold spell there. saw a couple city utility guys get out of their truck with full on insulated Carharts and hats under the hard hats. Had to chuckle.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Rando said:


> Haha, I was in San Diego in October visiting family a couple years ago. It got down to about 45*, a real cold spell there. saw a couple city utility guys get out of their truck with full on insulated Carharts and hats under the hard hats. Had to chuckle.


I would have had on a hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a bathroom on a farm. They forgot to drain the bathroom down. We fixed to broken pipes and then found the toilet. The tank was cracked. Funny stuff never seen that before. We all were laughing when I lifted the lid.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I once had a house where the whole place had frozen. I replaced 3 toilets and lav faucets, the kitchen faucet, a Moen shower rough-in and fixed about a half dozen splits in the copper water lines. I traced the culprit that caused all the damage to a faulty Hunter brand digital thermostat. The batteries were fine, but there was no continuity through the stat. The house was vacant and for sale during a particularly blistering cold spell (-37 celcius; -34.6 F to those of you south of the 49th parallel). Had the water heater not been maintaining itself at temperature I have no doubt I`d have been replacing that too.
I had a half dozen or so of those same thermostats fail, but none with results so bad as that place.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Frozen houses?

All the time. we had one house freeze solid 3 times. 3! (it was a repo house owned by the bank, 2 years not sold but very frozen!)

turn on the heat, come back in 2 days (make sure the water is off!) and carry on.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a frozen house after Christmas. I replaced several things in the house. I think a really badly leaking faucet saved the rest. Anyhow what's funny is that they had a turtle in an
Aquarium and it was frozen solid. Thawed out overnight and was ok. Lol


----------

